# Racechip vs Apr vs Unitronic Tune



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

I have a stock 2016 jetta tsi 1.4 and want to upgrade it. I’m getting a injen intake from a friend for $120 and looking to get the best tune as well. Apr is on sale for $510 and leaning towards that but the racechip looks interesting and doesn’t void warranty I heard. Anyone have any feedback can decide on which would be best. Also is there stage 2 available for this vehicle? Would it be better to go straight to stage 2 don’t think I need it but I feel like I will after stage 1!


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> I have a stock 2016 jetta tsi 1.4 and want to upgrade it. I’m getting a injen intake from a friend for $120 and looking to get the best tune as well. Apr is on sale for $510 and leaning towards that but the racechip looks interesting and doesn’t void warranty I heard. Anyone have any feedback can decide on which would be best. Also is there stage 2 available for this vehicle? Would it be better to go straight to stage 2 don’t think I need it but I feel like I will after stage 1!


i have a 2018 jetta wolfsburg wiith the 5 speed, imo, unitronic is the way to go, but they cant write to my ecu id currently, so waiting on that, its been 30+ days now. the other option would be to get a racechip gts, that is more of a piggyback setup that gives similar gains. if i would have known i would have run into my ecu id issue, i would have gone the racechip route. hope this helps.


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for your input, have you heard anything about the apr? I’m in the Atlanta area and apr and race chip seem like my only option. I like the concept of the racechip but would it worth it to just get apr or find a shop the can do unitronic.


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

I thought racechip went out of business in america? has support been taken over by another big tuner?


----------



## Havox (Mar 8, 2017)

ptrd said:


> I thought racechip went out of business in america? has support been taken over by another big tuner?


I thought they did as well, but their FB page seems to be active again.


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

I read that somewhere but also seen they have a USA site and some people are still buying.


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

My question is, it safe to run the car with unleaded fuel while you have this module. I know it says to run it with premium but can you to unleaded once in awhile with the eco mode on. Or do you have to only run premium all the time??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> My question is, it safe to run the car with unleaded fuel while you have this module. I know it says to run it with premium but can you to unleaded once in awhile with the eco mode on. Or do you have to only run premium all the time???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you mean 87 octane and not "unleaded fuel". Almost all fuel is unleaded (if i said all people would blurt out "but jet fuel!!!!"). 

I think it's best to always run premium. What if you have a tank of 87 and then decide to switch over and do a quick pull? 

If you want to mod, got to do the right thing, if you have trouble getting or paying for something trivial as 93/91 octane, then probably should keep stock.


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

ptrd said:


> I think you mean 87 octane and not "unleaded fuel". Almost all fuel is unleaded (if i said all people would blurt out "but jet fuel!!!!").
> 
> I think it's best to always run premium. What if you have a tank of 87 and then decide to switch over and do a quick pull?
> 
> If you want to mod, got to do the right thing, if you have trouble getting or paying for something trivial as 93/91 octane, then probably should keep stock.


Good to know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I wouldn't tune anything until more clarity is given on the 1.4 turbo's blowing.


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I wouldn't tune anything until more clarity is given on the 1.4 turbo's blowing.


Who knows when that will be though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I wouldn't tune anything until more clarity is given on the 1.4 turbo's blowing.


And also I've only seen that one thread. The OP also states there are numerous threads but seeing since I've been on here, I've only seen two including the most recent one. Some people are quick to blame yet ran low oil, overshifted (if manual), etc etc etc. I wouldn't say one or two instances is necessarily a big thing. 

Also as far as modding goes, if you choose to go down that route, be prepared for any failures.


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

ptrd said:


> And also I've only seen that one thread. The OP also states there are numerous threads but seeing since I've been on here, I've only seen two including the most recent one. Some people are quick to blame yet ran low oil, overshifted (if manual), etc etc etc. I wouldn't say one or two instances is necessarily a big thing.
> 
> Also as far as modding goes, if you choose to go down that route, be prepared for any failures.


I mean any car you mod can have failures. 

Welp, slammed vw jetta it is 🤷🏻.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

ptrd said:


> And also I've only seen that one thread. The OP also states there are numerous threads but seeing since I've been on here, I've only seen two including the most recent one. Some people are quick to blame yet ran low oil, overshifted (if manual), etc etc etc. I wouldn't say one or two instances is necessarily a big thing.
> 
> Also as far as modding goes, if you choose to go down that route, be prepared for any failures.



Agreed. I heard also high-altitude could have been factor. I was reading an article (i'll try to find it), on turbo failures, and how it is like 90+% due to other engine problems and oil starvation...or even having a little too much oil. Not letting turbo warm up and cool down is also a factor.

My impression is that 2-3 failures in rapid succession shows either an engine oil issue, ECU issue, or improper installation. Even if a turbo is run a few pounds over it's designed efficiency, it would probably last 40-50K miles. A quick and complete failure suggest an underlying issue, and not just lightly excessive boosting.

FYI Unitronic is testing Stage 2, and their test Jetta/"Mule" is doing just fine...with even more boost than the 1+ tune.


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Thanks for your input, have you heard anything about the apr? I’m in the Atlanta area and apr and race chip seem like my only option. I like the concept of the racechip but would it worth it to just get apr or find a shop the can do unitronic.


I’m pretty sure APR tune is only for the older 1.4 twin charged engine. Last I talked to them they don’t have anything for the new 1.4 tsi ea211 engine in North America 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

*racechip gts*

installing a Racechip GTS tonight, i also got the app control for smart phone too. i will post a review after its installed and logged some miles on it. i will be using it in race mode with 93 octane fuel. good times!


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

btavish81 said:


> installing a Racechip GTS tonight, i also got the app control for smart phone too. i will post a review after its installed and logged some miles on it. i will be using it in race mode with 93 octane fuel. good times!


Sweet looking forward to the review 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

*racechip gts short term review*

ok, so i installed the Racechip GTS on wednesday night at 10808 miles on the odometer, the car now has 11311 miles on it. when i first installed it, it had a little more power, i wasnt that impressed, it was this way for about 70 miles of driving, after that, it picked up alot more power, car is a beast now. pulls hard all the way til about 120 ish mph, then i backed off, could theoretically pull 150 mph+. before Racechip GTS install, my average mpg was about 36.74 mpg, after install i averaged 34.989mpg, im impressed. with this new found power, i can defintly tell its time for an upgraded pendulem mount as well has a catback exhaust. tires seem to hold up to the power well, but im also not launching the car either. very nice mod with very impressive gains. i will be updating this with continued mileage on the vehicle. just like i said before, this is all in race mode with 93 octane fuel.


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

btavish81 said:


> ok, so i installed the Racechip GTS on wednesday night at 10808 miles on the odometer, the car now has 11311 miles on it. when i first installed it, it had a little more power, i wasnt that impressed, it was this way for about 70 miles of driving, after that, it picked up alot more power, car is a beast now. pulls hard all the way til about 120 ish mph, then i backed off, could theoretically pull 150 mph+. before Racechip GTS install, my average mpg was about 36.74 mpg, after install i averaged 34.989mpg, im impressed. with this new found power, i can defintly tell its time for an upgraded pendulem mount as well has a catback exhaust. tires seem to hold up to the power well, but im also not launching the car either. very nice mod with very impressive gains. i will be updating this with continued mileage on the vehicle. just like i said before, this is all in race mode with 93 octane fuel.


I need to get my hands on one of those haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

btavish81 said:


> ok, so i installed the Racechip GTS on wednesday night at 10808 miles on the odometer, the car now has 11311 miles on it. when i first installed it, it had a little more power, i wasnt that impressed, it was this way for about 70 miles of driving, after that, it picked up alot more power, car is a beast now. pulls hard all the way til about 120 ish mph, then i backed off, could theoretically pull 150 mph+. before Racechip GTS install, my average mpg was about 36.74 mpg, after install i averaged 34.989mpg, im impressed. with this new found power, i can defintly tell its time for an upgraded pendulem mount as well has a catback exhaust. tires seem to hold up to the power well, but im also not launching the car either. very nice mod with very impressive gains. i will be updating this with continued mileage on the vehicle. just like i said before, this is all in race mode with 93 octane fuel.


Would you recommend? This or apr Is what I am debating on.


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Would you recommend? This or apr Is what I am debating on.


racechip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

defintly the racechip, when your ready to trade in/ sell, you can always remove it and none is the wiser. highly recomend this for the 1.4t cars.


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> btavish81 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, so i installed the Racechip GTS on wednesday night at 10808 miles on the odometer, the car now has 11311 miles on it. when i first installed it, it had a little more power, i wasnt that impressed, it was this way for about 70 miles of driving, after that, it picked up alot more power, car is a beast now. pulls hard all the way til about 120 ish mph, then i backed off, could theoretically pull 150 mph+. before Racechip GTS install, my average mpg was about 36.74 mpg, after install i averaged 34.989mpg, im impressed. with this new found power, i can defintly tell its time for an upgraded pendulem mount as well has a catback exhaust. tires seem to hold up to the power well, but im also not launching the car either. very nice mod with very impressive gains. i will be updating this with continued mileage on the vehicle. just like i said before, this is all in race mode with 93 octane fuel.
> ...


 the apr tune isn't for the US 1.4tsi. Race chip claims good numbers but I think unitronic downplays there numbers on the tune. I've pulled away from mk6 glis with 205-215 hp and similar tourqe. I've had my flash for almost 10k miles with no issues and it feels great. Have yet to run into any modded 1.4t's in my area.


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

IReapZz said:


> Cashmoney1902 said:
> 
> 
> > btavish81 said:
> ...


Nice. I probally would go with racechip due to the closes Unitronic deal is about 3-4 hours away


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Cashmoney1902 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you recommend? This or apr Is what I am debating on.
> ...





btavish81 said:


> defintly the racechip, when your ready to trade in/ sell, you can always remove it and none is the wiser. highly recomend this for the 1.4t cars.


They have a sale for $100 off the gts... there is two models of the 1.4 on the site, the 1390 comes and 1395ccm. How do I know which one I have. Everything else is the same.....


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> IReapZz said:
> 
> 
> > Cashmoney1902 said:
> ...


 you can just order the uni connect cable and do it at home. That's what I did took 25 mins from start to finish. Even cleared some of my engine codes I had running from some minor services I had done.


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> They have a sale for $100 off the gts... there is two models of the 1.4 on the site, the 1390 comes and 1395ccm. How do I know which one I have. Everything else is the same.....


that would be the 1395cc engine


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Do you think it worth it over the race chip?


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Do you think it worth it over the race chip?


 absolutely, plus unitronic is working on a stage 2 that is supposed to be already running on there shop car and just being finalized. So if you wanted more power you will be able to do that in the near future. The car runs very well and since I can clear codes and run diagnostics with the uniconnect tool I think it's worth the extra 100$ to go with the real ecu flash.


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

What do you guys think of CPA piggyback module compared to Racechip. Would you say they are the same basically?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> What do you guys think of CPA piggyback module compared to Racechip. Would you say they are the same basically?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven’t hear much of the cpa. Seems racechip or Unitronic is the way to go. I’m gonna do race chip I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Haven’t hear much of the cpa. Seems racechip or Unitronic is the way to go. I’m gonna do race chip I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im thinking on doing racechip as well. Hopefully this downpipe comes in soon from uni.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Im thinking on doing racechip as well. Hopefully this downpipe comes in soon from uni.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right hopefully. Still I think best bet now is racechip. I’m going to wait till it goes on sale again and get the gts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Right hopefully. Still I think best bet now is racechip. I’m going to wait till it goes on sale again and get the gts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right now im focused on restoring my other car then messing around with the jetta. Trying to save cash on the side. After getting racechip, im thinking on getting new rims with bigger tires or maybe new exhaust. Not sure, what do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Right now im focused on restoring my other car then messing around with the jetta. Trying to save cash on the side. After getting racechip, im thinking on getting new rims with bigger tires or maybe new exhaust. Not sure, what do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have a total of about 3k miles on the racechip gts in race mode only, still runs great and pulls hard, best mod to my jetta so far. exhaust is next for sure


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

btavish81 said:


> i have a total of about 3k miles on the racechip gts in race mode only, still runs great and pulls hard, best mod to my jetta so far. exhaust is next for sure


Id probably go with AWE exhaust, I just really want a down pipe though .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Right now im focused on restoring my other car then messing around with the jetta. Trying to save cash on the side. After getting racechip, im thinking on getting new rims with bigger tires or maybe new exhaust. Not sure, what do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just have a injen intake, 17” rims but till need to order tires and just got 20% tint done. I’m gonna black it out. I may go get resonator deleted and maybe muffler this weekend and see how I like it. The awe exhaust if a bit much. I just got these nice Audi style headlight too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Im thinking on doing racechip as well. Hopefully this downpipe comes in soon from uni.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The racechip of is $100 off right now till August 2nd. I may have to get it even tho I shouldn’t yet haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> The racechip of is $100 off right now till August 2nd. I may have to get it even tho I shouldn’t yet haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shiiiiiiiit I should take advantage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Shiiiiiiiit I should take advantage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too but I shouldn’t haha. May have to use the credit card for that one ! Lol. Either this or tired first for rims.... decision decision. lol what do u think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

These the rims I got for super cheap. Whole set and tpms for $160. Not exactly what I wanted but who could say no to that price. 1 for 4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Me too but I shouldn’t haha. May have to use the credit card for that one ! Lol. Either this or tired first for rims.... decision decision. lol what do u think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id say the race chip....but then rims ugh idk man! Thats hard haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Id say the race chip....but then rims ugh idk man! Thats hard haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol right. I just hate the hub caps lol. But the racechip would be awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Lol right. I just hate the hub caps lol. But the racechip would be awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont like my rims  I want some BBS’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> I dont like my rims  I want some BBS’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U have stock rims?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> U have stock rims?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ones you have are aight, just plasty dip the caps black . 
Yea I have stock rims. Their the aluminum ones though, not the plastic ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> The ones you have are aight, just plasty dip the caps black .
> Yea I have stock rims. Their the aluminum ones though, not the plastic ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I’m going to black out car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> These the rims I got for super cheap. Whole set and tpms for $160. Not exactly what I wanted but who could say no to that price. 1 for4.


You don't need TPMS. VW was done with them buy 2011=2012 on cars. I'd be very careful to not run anything over...those made in China cast wheels look like they wouldn't take a speed bump much less a pothole.


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

brian81 said:


> You don't need TPMS. VW was done with them buy 2011=2012 on cars. I'd be very careful to not run anything over...those made in China cast wheels look like they wouldn't take a speed bump much less a pothole.


Really? I’m new to the rims thing lol. I mean the stock ones have been holding up so I wouldn’t think they are worse right??? I saw a few good reviews too. They are the drag dr-33 17”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Really? I’m new to the rims thing lol. I mean the stock ones have been holding up so I wouldn’t think they are worse right??? I saw a few good reviews too. They are the drag dr-33 17”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stocks are probably stronger. There's a reason these were basically given away. Cheap stuff is cheap stuff.


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

ptrd said:


> Stocks are probably stronger. There's a reason these were basically given away. Cheap stuff is cheap stuff.


Yeah maybe. Dude had money so he ain’t care about that really... it has good reviews so it should be fine anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Saw a modded 1.4 today on my way home. First time seeing one too .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Saw a modded 1.4 today on my way home. First time seeing one too .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wtf. What it look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Wtf. What it look like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lowered, some nice rims, intake (I know because I could hear it), Mud flaps, exhaust. Wish I got a picture but I was driving so I couldnt. Idk if he had a tune on it but I think he did cause I saw on the left pillar a little device.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Lowered, some nice rims, intake (I know because I could hear it), Mud flaps, exhaust. Wish I got a picture but I was driving so I couldnt. Idk if he had a tune on it but I think he did cause I saw on the left pillar a little device.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn. I need to hurry up so I can show up these car in Atlanta hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Damn. I need to hurry up so I can show up these car in Atlanta hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeaaa. I wish I could mess with my car more but, got things to pay for and you know the usual life problems .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Yeaaa. I wish I could mess with my car more but, got things to pay for and you know the usual life problems .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right me too. What u got next. I think I may do either rims this weekend on or do a 2.5 custom catback. If too loud for my liking I may add a magnaflow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Right me too. What u got next. I think I may do either rims this weekend on or do a 2.5 custom catback. If too loud for my liking I may add a magnaflow...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im thinking on doing mudflaps either Rokblokz or Rally armor. Im still saving up for Racechip though. I have like savings right now . Thing that sucks is im going back to college in a couple days .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Im thinking on doing mudflaps either Rokblokz or Rally armor. Im still saving up for Racechip though. I have like savings right now . Thing that sucks is im going back to college in a couple days .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** college expensive haha. Yeah I haven’t looked into mudflaps. Idk if I want to lower cause Atlanta roads are ****. Tons of potholes and stuff so end up damaging cars....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Im thinking on doing mudflaps either Rokblokz or Rally armor. Im still saving up for Racechip though. I have like savings right now . Thing that sucks is im going back to college in a couple days .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** college expensive haha. Yeah I haven’t looked into mudflaps. Idk if I want to lower cause Atlanta roads are stuff. Tons of potholes and stuff so end up damaging cars....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> **** college expensive haha. Yeah I haven’t looked into mudflaps. Idk if I want to lower cause Atlanta roads are ****. Tons of potholes and stuff so end up damaging cars....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ITS IS EXPENSIVE . Oh dont worry Texas roads are the same way lmfao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> ITS IS EXPENSIVE . Oh dont worry Texas roads are the same way lmfao!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do u think I should do. Tires for rims, exhaust or racechip while on sale.. Racechip will be most expensive cause premium gas hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> What do u think I should do. Tires for rims, exhaust or racechip while on sale.. Racechip will be most expensive cause premium gas hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well....they all do help with some gain depending on what you get for tires and rims. Man thats a hard one. Ive heard the racechip can hold up on the normal tires as long as you dont smash the gas . But...Id says rims and tires. 
Im probably going to do racechip then tires and rims though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Well....they all do help with some gain depending on what you get for tires and rims. Man thats a hard one. Ive heard the racechip can hold up on the normal tires as long as you dont smash the gas . But...Id says rims and tires.
> Im probably going to do racechip then tires and rims though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha such hard decision. I’m thinking exhaust since it cheapest and I have a little extra saved... or tires to have the outside looking complete basically except smoked tail lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Hahaha such hard decision. I’m thinking exhaust since it cheapest and I have a little extra saved... or tires to have the outside looking complete basically except smoked tail lights
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh. Not a fan of smoked headlights. But its your car so haha do whatcha waaant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Meh. Not a fan of smoked headlights. But its your car so haha do whatcha waaant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am on some. Cars. Only $12 to try so we will see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

